# Thank you M. Bush



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked out his design and it looks great. I built a much more complicated TBH (topbarbees.wordpress.com), but have been scratching my head about a "one-hour hive" in case I get a chance to grab a swarm. This looks perfect. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

I have built 7 like Mr bush's.(just need bees now) I made a jig to lay the pieces in to nail them together. hard to find 1x12's right now though(rough-cut). been using 1x6's and 1x8's


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i didnt see the hive plans. can someone place a link?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a link to his plans:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

kbenz said:


> I have built 7 like Mr bush's.(just need bees now) I made a jig to lay the pieces in to nail them together. hard to find 1x12's right now though(rough-cut). been using 1x6's and 1x8's


Can you please show us a jig ? Interested.... thanks


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

will try to get some pics up soon


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

here are them pics of my hive jig, nuthin fancy

http://pbckt.com/sw.3dd


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

kbenz : great, thank you. I see you made some nucs also


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

I made 24" for nucs or swarm traps, 36" for cutouts and 48" for permenant homes


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You are welcome.


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

I just tried to access M. Bush's site to look at his topbar plans again and it has been down for the past few days. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Works fine for me............


http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## HoneyBull (Feb 19, 2010)

No problems here either, I have been reading on his site almost continously for the past month straight.


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

What in earth is going on!!! 

I've tried it in firefox, internet explorer, and by searching through google and clearing my cookies nothing works!!!!


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

zknife said:


> What in earth is going on!!!
> 
> I've tried it in firefox, internet explorer, and by searching through google and clearing my cookies nothing works!!!!


It's working here too.

Try this....

Click start, run, type "cmd" in the box (without the quotes) and press enter.

then, in the box that appears type ipconfig /flushdns

if no errors appear, type exit to close the DOS window.

If you get an error, try this procedure:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2349194,00.asp

Larry


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow that worked like a charm Larry!!!! Thank you so much. Do you mind explaining what the heck the problem was? It is so weird that it only affected M. Bush's site. Thanks again!!! Eric.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Great work Larry!! Thanks for sharing your expertise.
These communities run on that sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

zknife said:


> Wow that worked like a charm Larry!!!! Thank you so much. Do you mind explaining what the heck the problem was? It is so weird that it only affected M. Bush's site. Thanks again!!! Eric.


Happy to help, nice to see it worked out for you. I work for a major computer company on 'large scale' systems, but PC's are one of my many hobbies. Basically, part of your DNS cache was corrupted or out of date. The command you entered 'flushed' your cache and forced your PC to go back to the DNS server to get good data. DNS translates 'friendly names' to IP addresses so you can enter things like www.bushfarms.com instead of their IP address. If anyone ever tells you they can't get to "XYZ" site but most other sites work, try flushing the cache first.

My bees should be here in a few short weeks, I'm sure people here will return the favor by answering my beginner questions!

Larry


----------

